# 40K prayer and benedictions (updated 7th may), input greatly appreciated



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi everyone,

i have recently been mucking around with some sound editing software to create a series of 40k prayers and announcements, with echos, background noise for example murmuring, gunshots, explosions etc.

this is for a board that me and a friend will be making over the summer, with mood lighting, smoke effects and occasional prayer, announcements and battle prayers coming from speakers. 

i was wondering whether enough people would like to hear these for me to bother uploading them onto youtube?

so, please vote on the poll, or post a reply (ideas and more prayers would be usefull)

thanks for looking

khrone


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Stuff from the Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer would be cool to do.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

pity is its about £50  ill try and find more


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That sounds excellent.

in case you are not aware Lexicanum has quite a few hymns and prayers: the Ecclesiarchy quotes page looks like a good starting point.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds Good. Plenty of appropriate material can be found on Lexicanum as has been mentioned, if you don't have an alternative source.

It may also be possible to get the appropriate sounds for 40k weapons also e.g. Lascannon, Autocannon, Heavy Bolter e.t.c. If you dont already that is.
Not sure how possible but i have a library of sound files from various mods for Dark Crusade (DoW) and i can have a look through them if you want.

Alice


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I already have a wargaming playlist on my itunes, anything that would make it more atmospheric and awesome works for me!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok thanks guys, will upload them soon once i get a video editor up and working. 

i have been working off Lexicanum Ecclesiarchy quotes and imperial quotes and other stuff i have found.

on some i have been editing in different war sounds from sound bible, but SGMalice, any 40k specific sounds would be fantastic


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

No problem, i'll see what i can dig up once i have the strength to get to my Gaming Rig.

If you play or have played the DoW games and can think of any specific sound from them, let me know. Otherwise i'll just provide a few relative ones. 

Alice


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

any las weapons would be good, las guns/pistols and lascannons.

also grenades or missiles

thanks


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

if anyone wants to submit any self written prayers etc. they are welcome to


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I do like to try my hand at some Latin translation, it's a bit of good fun. I might give it a go, but please bear in mind it is time-consuming to even write one sentence and I am liable to forget. :laugh:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

anything will be fine, as i cant translate latin anyway


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok guys and girls,

the first trial video is up here this is just a basic imperial prayer, please leave feedback either here or on the page

thanks for looking 

khrone


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Link just leads to this thread...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

god, damn it 

here it is


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

and another prototype, 




and the original, for ease of access, 




again, any comments or constructive criticism welcome

khrone


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

That sounds like one hell of a board. This is really creative. I would love to hear some of them.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I have no problem with people making prayer sounds.

As long as they keep 'em to themselves. 

Just like I really don't like people who can't read quietly. It really bugs me.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> Snip



Do the one in my signature please :biggrin:

and Change the voice a bit to make it sound like it's actually a Tech priest saying it.:biggrin:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Insanity72 said:


> Do the one in my signature please :biggrin:
> 
> and Change the voice a bit to make it sound like it's actually a Tech priest saying it.:biggrin:


sure, i would change the voice sound if i could, but its only a simple editor, the best i can do is make white noise etc. in the background
ill try and get another more advanced one

khrone

[EDIT] just found how to do that on my editor, so ill do that tonight/tomorrow


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I can provide you with sounds for pretty much any weapon type, Grenades, Meltabombs, also Bullet impacts on Heavy Armor. Tank Shell impacts, explosions, missile impacts e.t.c

The only things is that many of them are short - 1 or 2 seconds - as they are used ingame, so it may take some editing for you, it may not.

Let me know 

Alice

I can E-Mail you a few examples if you want for evaluation.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok, that would be fine, 1-2 seconds is ok, its easy to extend them, and they wont be needed for extended firing anyway.

just use the email on heresy 

khrone


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Can't attach files to the Heresy mailer and your e-mail is not listed on your public profile.

Alice


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oops need to address that


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

E-Mail sent with 13 different sounds.

Alice


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks, this is exactly what i needed :biggrin:

khrone


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome 

There is more, if you want it.

Alice


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok guys, and specificly Insanity72  here is the new mechanicus blessing


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

does anyone want me to do anything specific? or just continue?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ive begun working with the stuff that SGMalice kindly sent me, for a mid battle prayer


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

oh ye, i would also be happy to do chaosey quotes etc. if anyone wants them


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

and another one, mid battle.






the background noises were sent to my by SGMalice :biggrin:


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> ok guys, and specificly Insanity72  here is the new mechanicus blessing
> 
> Rite of Blessing


Awesome stuff :biggrin: 

+ Rep for you!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This thread is full of win! :victory:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks guys, much aprreciated. any specific requests?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok everyone, i wont be doing any more of these for a while, if anyone actually cared  as ive got GCSE's coming up in the next 3 weeks.

but any suggestions of what i could do, or any specific requests would be awsome and much appreciated


----------

